# WAF waining



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone! I apologize if this is not the place for a question of this nature, but here it goes. I recently "finished" my basement; painted concrete walls and floor and also painted the ceiling that has exposed beams with no insulation. It looks decent, but the master bedroom is right over the top of where I put my computer area within the theater and my wife can hear me talking while I'm sitting there.

First of all, I am on a very tight budget, ideally less than $100. Is there anything that I can do to cut down the sound going to the room above? It doesn't necessarily have to be pretty, and I believe if I can cover a 10'x10' area that will probably work well enough. I'm thinking insulation, but that kinda defeats the purpose of painting the ceiling... Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have some options, 
1: Roxal insulation between the beams
2: Drywall the ceiling (ideally doing this and the above would be best done together)
3: T-Bar dropped ceiling
The challang is doing this for under $100


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> You have some options,
> 1: Roxal insulation between the beams
> 2: Drywall the ceiling (ideally doing this and the above would be best done together)
> 3: T-Bar dropped ceiling
> The challang is doing this for under $100



Sadly, the ceilings are only 6ft from floor to beams. So Roxul is probably my only option. Would the R15 be sufficient? I could get 100sqft for $90 from lowes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Anything is better than nothing :T


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Would R23 make much more of a difference?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the denser/thicker the better.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry, for playing 20 questions, but would the "Safe and Sound" Roxul be more appropriate than the R15?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Safe N Sound is perfect for that application.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Tony, thanks for your help and quick answers! Going to get that done tonight. One last quick question. Think painting the Roxul would have any effect? I have a paint sprayer and thinking about just spraying it the color of the ceiling and shoving it up there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, painting is a bad idea if you want it to do what its designed to do and thats absorb sound.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Alrighty, thanks again!


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I need a picture of the structure.


----------

